
GeckOS/A65 – preemptive multitasking OS for the 6502 - sedachv
http://www.6502.org/users/andre/osa/index.html
======
sedachv
Also see the author's other articles:

[http://www.6502.org/users/andre/icapos/mp.html](http://www.6502.org/users/andre/icapos/mp.html)
[http://www.6502.org/users/andre/icapos/osa65.html](http://www.6502.org/users/andre/icapos/osa65.html)

And this discussion on the 6502 forums for more info on multitasking on the
6502:

[http://forum.6502.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2281](http://forum.6502.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2281)

